# absoluTTe - issue seven



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Went into the post box late last night.

You should all be receiving your copies tomorrow/Wednesday.

Kell


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Yipee!!!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Excellent - I've only just finished issue 6 (thanks Clive) - quality publication!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Excellent - I've only just finished issue 6 (thanks Clive) - quality publication!


WEll you'll be pleased to knmow that this one is even better.

Huge thanks to Graham (Love_iTT) for the hard work that goes into designing it.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Can't wait to see this issue "in the flesh" - looked superb in proofs 

Sorry I couldn't help with the stuffing this time :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Can't wait to see this issue "in the flesh" - looked superb in proofs
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help with the stuffing this time :wink:


Wasn't 'too' bad. Took about 3 1/2 hours from start to finish.

If we keep on doing it though, we're actually in danger of creating a system that works. :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Kell said:


> WEll you'll be pleased to knmow that this one is even better.
> 
> Huge thanks to Graham (Love_iTT) for the hard work that goes into designing it.


Thanks Kell - much appreciated :wink:

Graham


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Got mine this morning and it looks awesome!! :wink:

Great work team!!


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Like the mug shots of all us !! nice one team !


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Got mine this morning - excellent.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just finished reading mine 

Cracking job - well done everyone!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Had a quick look at my copy at the weekend - really impressed. The tinting works really well Graham.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant wait to see mine...back home soon ! Maybe I can have mine autographed at Gaydon ? :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Cant wait to see mine...back home soon ! Maybe I can have mine autographed at Gaydon ? :lol:


You can have my autograph for a small fee :wink: :wink: to the charity :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Got mine today. Great looking mag. Well done guys.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Grrrr

Having enveloped / lettered / stamped hundreds of copies along with Kell, CliveD and Mrs Kell on Sunday - I then didn't pick up a copy for me


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I *think* I might have a spare one knocking about in the kitchen somewhere.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Mine didn't arrive with today's post :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As with every issue, we do get a few copies that get lost in the post. If you believe this is the case, then there are a few things we need you (everyone) to do

1) Login to the shop and check your address and membership expiry

Click here to login to your account
Click here for a password reminder

2) If it hasn't arrived within 7-10 days then email [email protected], giving your membership number, name and address and another will be sent out by first class post.

Reminder: Please do NOT create a new account everytime you login to the shop, as your membership number will not get transferrred. It causes problems and could cause a delay in receiving updates, magazines, etc :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Mine didn't arrive with today's post :?


Jumping ahead od the gun here a little bit as yours still may turn up, I seem to remember that you had problems with issue six too.

Are all your details correct?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great little mag guys well done! Shame though its the first issue without my car in it :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Kell said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Mine didn't arrive with today's post :?
> ...


Sorted now, thanks again Clive


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Great little mag guys well done! Shame though its the first issue without my car in it :roll:


Dont worry john, I think Ratty and I have the South fairly well represented this time :wink: But not up to your standards obviously


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

great mag - well done to all involved [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

My copy dropped on the mat this morning. A quality issue, as usual. 

A big thank you to all the peeps who brought it together. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Will there be any copies at Gaydon for non TTOC members.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> Will there be any copies at Gaydon for non TTOC members.


I'm sure there will be - Â£25 a copy I would guess


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be any copies at Gaydon for non TTOC members.
> ...


Â£25  We wouldn't under sell a quality & unique mag :wink:

Seriously though Mark, yes there will be some issues for sale, but absoluTTe 7 is not I'm afraid. We only sell an issue when the next one is published. But there is no reason why you can't buy a membership :roll: we do have lots of OC members that don't own a TT anymore  :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I haven't received mine yet! :?

Is this a perk of being Sub Ed that I now only get to view it in PDF format and not receive the real thing. You tight arsed chuffers! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Just checked account online and address correct and subscription is up to date.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Just checked account online and address correct and subscription is up to date.


Clive is otherwised engaged at Goodwood today and will obviously be busy tomorrow :roll: If you are at HMC tomorrow then find him and ask why, else an email to [email protected] and we'll sort it out on Monday and get one in the post ASAP. This ok Neil? :?

My guess (although can't confirm) is that it got lost in the post


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

No, not there tomorrow so have sent a e-mail.

Is that alright Nutts? :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm sure Clive will take a look


----------

